# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  آموزش ساخت دیسکت بیمه

## javid_rally

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشی خدمت دوستان 

 فقط همین اول قبل اینکه همه بریزن سرم بگن قبلا درمورد این موضوع بحث شده باید بگم جستجو کردم کلیه موارد رو چک کردم مثل صفحه های زیر:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...-windows/page3

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D9%85%D9%87

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D9%85%D9%87

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%CF%ED%E1+dos
ولی هیچ کدوم به دردم نخورد برای همین یک تاپیک جدید باز کردم تا هرکس اطلاعاتی در این مورد داره بنویسه تا کسایی که مشکلی در این مورد دارن رفع شه لطفا توضیحات به صورت *کامل و ساده* باشه توی خیلی از تاپیک ها در این مورد بحث شده ولی همه از یک شاخه به شاخه دیگه می پرن اینقدر لینک  تاپیکای دیگه رو معرفی می کنن که آدم سر در گم میشه یکیش خود من . لطفا در مورد دیسکتهای بانک یا ارگان های دیگه اینجا  بحث نشه  من مشکلمو اینجا مینویسم و میدونم مشکل خیلی هاست امیدوارم یکی پیدا شه بالاخره جواب منو بده چون نزدیک 1 ماه میشه که دنبال این غضیه ام .

 من با دلفی 7 یک نرم افزار برای مطب نوشتم که حدود 2 ماه وقتمو گرفت ولی موقع تحویل متوجه شدم که دکتر باید اطلاعات بیمه رو به صورت یک فایل txt که اصطلاحا بهش میگن دیسکت بیمه تحویل بده.که اسمشم فکر کنم باید NOS1.txtباشه. من چند تا فایل txt که با نرم افزار های دیگه ساخته شده بود رو دیدم که متن عجیبی داشت منم ازش چیزی نفهمیدم بعد متوجه شدم که اداره بیمه این فایل رو بوسیله یک برنامه تحت dos باز میکنه .حالا من موندم چطوری یک همچین خروجی از برنامه ام بگیرم ؟البته چند تا سئوال دیگه هم دارم.
 1. این فایل txt از report برنامه هست یا اطلاعات داخل بانک؟
 2. چطور می تونم این فایل txt رو تو دلفی بسازم ؟
 3. اطلاعاتی که بیمه میخواد باید بر اسا س فیلد ها و نام فیلد خاصی باشد؟یعنی نام فیلدها توسط بیمه تعریف شده و مشخص شده می باشد؟
 4.برای این تبدیل از الگوریتم خاصی باید تبعیت کرد؟
 5. جریان این فایلها dbf چیه؟و چطور باید تو برنامه ام ازش استفاده کنم؟چون تو نمونه برنامه هایی که من دیدم فایلی با پسوند dbf نبود.

 در ضمن لطفا اگر دوستان سورس و نمونه برنامه ای دارن بزارن .

راستی اینم یکی از نرم افزارایی که گفتم البته رایگان دانلودش کردم فایل زیری هم فایل txtی که گفتم 
http://rapidshare.com/files/44531533...rdis_2.3.7.zip

ممنون میشم اگه زودتر جواب بدین خیلی وقته که دنبالشم و خیلی جاهارو گشتم ولی جواب مناسبی پیدا نکردم . باتشکر

----------


## ioioioi

سلام

من هم دقیقا یک همچین مشکلی دارم و یک برنامه با سی شارپ نوشتم میخام خروجی جستجو را 
بصورت فایل ضمیمه بالا در بیارم ولی نمیدونم چطور  اگه کسی میدونه به من هم ایمیلی یا تو همین تاپیک اطلاع بده

m.shoaeii@gmail.com


 :متفکر:  :افسرده:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
فایلی که شما دادید باید از کسی که تحویلش می گیره استانداردشو سوال کنید. اما در کل دیسکت بیمه با مالیات خیلی توفیر داره.
من در اینجا می تونم در مورد اونچه به اصطلاح دیسکت بیمه باب شده راهنمایی کنم.
فایل دیسک بیمه یک فایل استاندارد خروجی foxpro هست که همچنان در سیستم های دولتی داره خوش و خرم به حیات خودش ادامه می ده!
مسخرگی این کار تا جاییه که حتما باید فایل شما در روت سی دی یا دیسکت باشه.
یادمه سال قبل که مثلا برنامه هاشون آپدیت شد!! دیگه حتی فایل های قدیمی رو هم نمی خوند و فرمت رو تغییر داده بودن به استاندارد دیگه ای از فاکس!
هیچی دیگه، دو روز رفتیم شعبه 2 بیمه نشستیم هی برنامه دادیم هی دیدیم نمی شه. اون برنامه پدر بیامرز هم هیچ اطلاعی از اینکه ارور برای چیه نمی داد.
بگذریم.
نکته ای رو بگم، اگر بار اولتون هست نمی تونید یک شبه این کار رو کنید. بعد از اون هم احتمالا چند بار لازم می شه تغییراتی در برنامه بدید.
برای ساختن این فایل باید با ساختار اون کمی آشنا باشید. اطلاعات کاملی رو می تونید در اینجا ببینید.
http://www.wotsit.org/list.asp?al=D

خود سایت بیمه احتمالا برنامه ای برای خواندن داده هاتون داره که باهاش خروجی تون رو چک کنید.

خوب مرحله بعد اینه که متن هاتون رو از استاندارد ویندوزی (UniCode یا Ansi یا UTF)  به استاندارد داسی فارسی یا همون ایران سیستم ببرید.
این کانورتور ها موجوده. اگر گیر نیاوردید خصوصی پیام بدید.
قدم بعدی اینه که داده هایی رو که از جداول استخراج کردید بعد از رد شدن از کانورتور طبق فیلد هایی که استاندارد بیمه هست در یک فایل DBF ذخیره کنید.
ساخت فایل DBF کمی حساب کتاب داره. مثلا هدر هایی داره .. (ارجاع به لینک)

موفق باشید.

----------

